# HELP! I can't find a reliable printer



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

So we've been ready to print for a month or so and I keep finding the most unreliable printers. Right down to waiting 2 weeks to give me a quote! What am I doing wrong. Does anyone want my business? I find this to be odd, or is this normal? I'm in the midwest and would love to use someone closer to home...any suggestions?? I'm so frustrated!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

What are you trying to get printed? T shirts, promo products, something else? Are you looking for screen printing, sublimation, heat press, pad printing? What does your printed image look like? Do you have your artwork print ready (vector format with all text converted to curves)? How complicated is your design? How many colors are in your design? And last, how many did you want to buy? 

A lot of printer won't do small orders, some will. Some will charge you more for a small order, some won't.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Forward said:


> So we've been ready to print for a month or so and I keep finding the most unreliable printers. Right down to waiting 2 weeks to give me a quote! What am I doing wrong. Does anyone want my business? I find this to be odd, or is this normal? I'm in the midwest and would love to use someone closer to home...any suggestions?? I'm so frustrated!!!! Thanks!!!!


If you don't find anyone close, I can help you.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Can't you post a picture of what you're trying to sell or a link to your website? I think Iben is closest to you.


----------



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, didn't even think to put what it is I want to print. T-shirts for a clothing line. 6 designs, art is print ready. Website is a work in progress so no shirts are posted yet but the art is on my facebook...Forward & Company | Facebook


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice artwork.


----------

